# MRV Without Using a Receiver for Every TV



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I currently have a newer LNB (four cable) feeding into a WB68 which then feeds to two DVRs. From there, the HR22 feeds directly to a flat panel via HDMI. The other DVR feeds back to a Channel Plus distribution panel, and from there feeds coax to multiple TVs (none operating on HD). These all see the same programming from the second receiver.

I am planning on moving to MRV, ultimately running seven (7) TVs. 

I plan on running three of the TVs on HD on MRV (adding a receiver) but I also want to deliver non-HD to the remaining sets without adding a receiver to each.

Is this possible with the MRV setup? Can I use the legacy port from the SWM to feed a receiver outside the MRV network and channel that feed back through the distribution panel? The Channel Plus distribution panel is a DA-550HHR operating from 5 MHZ to 1000 MHZ.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Since the DECA/MRV uses the 475-625 MHz band, this might be a problem for you.


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

What exactly is the function of the legacy ports? If they are intended for receivers used outside the MRV setup?


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Nacraman1 said:


> What exactly is the function of the legacy ports? If they are intended for receivers used outside the MRV setup?


You should be able to use the 4 legacy ports if you keep whatever recievers you have on them on multiswitch and not on the SWM setup. I have also heard in the case of a SWM-16 you could cascade a WB-68 off of the four legacy ports but again those would be multiswitch but would give you more than four ports to work with if you needed that many. I am about to use a SWM16 to convert everything in the house to SWM except one H21-200 I am going to run it off one of the legacy ports. On the SWM16 it passes Ka/Ku through them. That way I can keep it on multiswitch (I mostly use it for tailgating anyway). If you only need one SD reciever you could run it off of one legacy port easily. With the number of recievers you are going to need a SWM16 anyway.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nacraman1 said:


> What exactly is the function of the legacy ports? If they are intended for receivers used outside the MRV setup?


They will work for just what you want. My comment about DECA/MRV was for if you were trying to run the DA-550HHR output through the same coax as the SWiM.


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the help. So would this layout work?

Also, how critical are compression connectors vs. crimp connectors. I ran high quality RG-6 Quad throughout my house when I built it - all terminated with crimp connectors (figures).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks fine.
I hate using splitters larger than needed, so "I'd use" 4-ways instead.


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Great.

Any comments on the crimp vs. compression question?

Also, if I have DTV do this, they will put in a SWM8 (I believe) because they don't care about future expansion. I assume they would replace my Tivo SD DVR with an HD version. Does anyone know if they would let me keep the Tivo receiver (needed for this layout)?

I am trying to weigh doing this myself vs. having them install it.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Nacraman1 said:


> Great.
> 
> Any comments on the crimp vs. compression question?
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone else will weigh in, but from what I've read here, they will not install a SWM8 in a single-unit situation. It's a SWM LNB (which does not support any legacy equipment) for installations that have 8 tuners or less. For installations with more than 8 tuners, a SWM 16 is supposed to be used.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Looks fine.
> I hate using splitters larger than needed, so "I'd use" 4-ways instead.


Though don't you want two lines running to the SD-TIVO DVR, or are you only operating it on one tuner?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nacraman1 said:


> Great.
> 
> Any comments on the crimp vs. compression question?
> 
> ...


SWM-8 modules are supposed to be reserved as per policy for 8 or less tuner SWM installs requiring a secondary international dish.

And all I can say about the TIVOs is that DirecTV has never asked for any of mine back over the years as I slowly replaced them.


----------



## starshockey (Oct 5, 2010)

I am new here but I just replaced ALL of my crimps with the recommended compression fittings. As I was doing this all I had to do it pull the crimped fittings off and replace them with the compression. The crimps do not seal well at all.


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, I want two feeds going to the Tivo. Good catch.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

If you want a SWM-16 ect than your going to have to do it yourself. I have just really looked into this and turns out I can do it cheaper myself than paying D* to come and do it, plus I can take my time make sure it is done the way I want it to be (organized, neat, ect) For the record I thought it would cost more until I really looked into it with the help of the guys on here.

As far as the connectors I would suggest Compression. You can get a Data Shark kit with everything you need at Home Depot for about 38.00. This kit also works with RG6Q The connectors that come with that kit are really good and look good as well if they will be visable at some wall plates. You can also use the PPC EX6 connectors which are the ones that D* uses currently. 

In the past few days I have gone to every wall plate in our house that we bought last summer and changed the barrels in the wall plates to a PPC blue barrel rated for high frequencies and DC power. Also behind every wall plate was a twist on connector which I of course changed to compression fittings. If your going to do it might as well make sure it is done right. 

As far as buying the equipment that you need you can get much better prices on it from ebay, also check the BST section on this site.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm leaning toward a self install. I wired everything else in the house when it was built. It makes me nervous to have an installer screwing with my layout.

I ordered a compression fitting kit. I have a lot of coax in my house. Oh well, I'm bored in the winter anyway.

I need to add an HR24 to make this work. The only cost savings by having D* do it is they will replace my current SD TIVO receiver for free. There is no guarantee I will even get an HR24.

When I do the numbers, including Ebay components, it is actually a bit more expensive for me to do it myself.

The advantages are:

It will be done to my higher standards
I will install an SWM16 - they will probably not
I can guarantee a new HR24 - they cannot
They may replace my current LNB with the new single wire, killing my non-MRV setup (I believe)

The disadvantages are:

No support from D* if I do it myself
Slightly lower cost for them to do it

Is there any issue with getting MRV turned on with a self install? I see the process listed here, but is there any chance they will not do it if I self install?


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

One more question. I am confused by this photo listed on one of the other threads. Do I need band stop filters as indicated here? Other photos just show the second SAT-IN port left open.










Thanks for all your help. This site is invaluable.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you have a HR20-*100*?
If yes, then yes.
If no, then no.
This setup is *only *for the HR20-100.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

I would not worry about "not supported" from D* that only means if you have a problem with the networking part of things they wont troubleshoot it on the phone with you. You have a much better chance getting the problem fixed through asking the experts on here than calling a clueless CSR. There have been some on here that have had the parts they installed replaced thorough their protection plan even though they are not "supported

If you are a little nervous about enabling the WHDVR via the email you could do what I did and go ahead and send the email before you get your equipment that way you know it is activated. I did that earlier this week even though I wont be installing my equipment until the 8th of January. It wont hurt anything and when I go to the Whole Home section of the menu on my recievers it says activated. It is only 3.00 per month so doing it a few days early might cost you a buck but it is worth it knowing you dont have to worry about it anymore. It took right at 24 hours for me to get a response unsing the email method. hope this helps!!


----------



## Nacraman1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I decided to self-install. I set it up per my plan, activated MRV with D* per the email directions on this site and powered it up. It works as planned. I did go with smaller splitters per VOS' recommendation. Life is good. I'll post some pics of the layout soon.

Thanks for all the help with this. :up:


----------

